# GenSplash, GenKernel, GenFustrated

## JamesDEacret

There have been quite a few postings regarding genkernel and gensplash,  unfortunately none have been of much help.  I have followed the steps from the HOWTO fbsplash and yet all I have is a black background and white text with no image.   I am sure that framebuffer is working because I get the nice penguin logo at bootup.  I am really hoping for some ideas on what to look for to see where the problem is occouring. 

I am using 2.6.11-r9 kernel, and was trying to get bootsplash to work using the forum guides wth no luck.  I am working on a HP nx9600, with ATI Radeon X300 with 1600x1200 ideal resolution--I have been usng 1280x1024 with fbsplash just to get it working.

I do:

```
genkernel --menuconfig --gensplash=emergence all
```

And:

```
splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024 -r 1280x1024 emergence
```

My lilo.conf:

```
prompt

lba32

timeout=500

default= Gentoo--2.6.11

boot=/dev/hda

map=/boot/map

install=/boot/boot.b

root=/dev/hda2

image=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.9-vidalinux_r1

   label=Gentoo--2.6.9

   initrd=/boot/initrd-2.6.9-vidalinux_r1.img

   read-only

   root=/dev/hda2

   append= "video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr splash=silent"

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r9

   vga=0x317

   label=Gentoo--2.6.11

   initrd= /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024

        read-only

   root=/dev/hda2

   append= "video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@70 splash=verbrose, theme:emergence"
```

Possible Reason for the problem:

```
 dmesg |grep splash

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=Gentoo--2.6.11 ro root=302 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@70 splash=verbrose, theme:emergence

fbsplash: unrecognized option verbrose

fbsplash: unrecognized option 
```

Any help/ideas/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

James

----------

## JamesDEacret

Ok, just to make sure it is understood, I am not just being lazy and posting this without researching the topic.  But there seems to be alot of problems with this fbsplash and little troubleshooting (just my opionion).  

I found a post that had the same dmesg and found a space betwean splash=silent,theme:emergence.  Changed that, still no luck getting the splash images.  

As I said, any ideas would be great.

James

----------

## Sith_Happens

If you want to use fbsplash, you need to turn off the boot-up logo in the kernel config.  In the menuconfig it's under graphics support -> logo configuration.

----------

## Slingshot

 *Quote:*   

> append= "video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@70 splash=verbrose, theme:emergence"

 

Dont know if you did a cut and paste here, but that should be verbose

```
vga=0x317
```

I think this is obselete as you would use the  video=vesafb

----------

## JamesDEacret

I used genkernel, and removed the boot logo, and that did nothing.  And yes, that was a  typo on my part, not in the lilo.conf file.  Any other suggestions?  gensplash won't work to save my life  :Sad: 

----------

## Slingshot

 *Sith_happens wrote:*   

> If you want to use fbsplash, you need to turn off the boot-up logo in the kernel config. In the menuconfig it's under graphics support -> logo configuration.

 

This is not true, on my config tux shows up for a one or two seconds before the emergence splash kicks in.

OK, your frame buffering is work as you said you see Tux in the boot up, so the problem most likely be with the ram disk

I noticed you are missing some lines in the append section that are needed for genkernel. Try using some of these and see what happens. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/2005.0/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10

----------

## Sith_Happens

 *Slingshot wrote:*   

>  *Sith_happens wrote:*   If you want to use fbsplash, you need to turn off the boot-up logo in the kernel config. In the menuconfig it's under graphics support -> logo configuration. 
> 
> This is not true, on my config tux shows up for a one or two seconds before the emergence splash kicks in.
> 
> OK, your frame buffering is work as you said you see Tux in the boot up, so the problem most likely be with the ram disk
> ...

 I was taking that from Narada's ancient how-to: *Narada wrote:*   

> For any kernel do NOT enable the following options or else you risk bootsplash not working or framebuffer corruption when switching VTs.
> 
> ```
> 
> Device Drivers  --->
> ...

 Here is a more up to date how-to on the Gentoo Wiki I've always found useful and informative.

----------

## Deathwing00

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

## JamesDEacret

Sorry the post was in the wrong spot, thank you for moving it.  

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash is the guide I originally  followed to the letter with no success.  I change my lilo.conf file and added 

```
root=/dev/ram0

 append="init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda udev"
```

Where hda = my root partition.   With no splash after rebooting (and obviously running the lilo command)

Truthfully, I think something else has to be going on, because this does not seem to be a difficult proccess.  I mean you tell the kernel to use framebuffer, emerge slashutils, make a inirrd with a splash theme, and update the bootloader.  That seems simple enough, and I have enough experience with linux distro's to troubleshoot most problems that come up, or atleast that is my opinion.  I think there may be a problem because I did not do the "traditional" Gentoo install.  I used VLOS http://desktop.vidalinux.com/ a distro that makes installing Gentoo as easy as Red Hat (read: I was lazy).  it came with bootsplash loaded in the 2.6.9 kernel by default, when I emerged the Gentoo 2.6.11-r9 sources and ran Genkernel, I decided that I would give GenSplash a shoot.  Maybe (though I cannot see where) using VLOS is causing the problem?  Anyway, thanks to both Sith_Happens and Slingshotfor the help

----------

## JamesDEacret

I neglected to mention (given anyone is still reading this post) that after I added

```
root=/dev/ram0

 append="init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda udev"
```

I receive the boot error "kernel panic - not syncing : VFS: unable to mount root FS on unknown-block (1, 0)

That give me any insight on what is going on?  Kernel configs is not my strongest area by any means, I'm just a DBA  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dgaffuri

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/hda

  is the whole disk, you must set real_root to the partition where root resides (/dev/hdax).

----------

## JamesDEacret

 *JamesDEacret wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> root=/dev/ram0
> 
> ...

 

So not being general, yes ...=/dev/hda2... is in my lilo config, thank you though, I can see how that was not very clear

----------

## Slingshot

 *Quote:*   

> Kernel configs is not my strongest area by any means, I'm just a DBA 

 

Whats the harm in learning, trust me theres harding things to do in life  :Smile: . If you know the parts of your computer and that there supported under linux then readup, backup and go for it. I only used genkernel once when I first installed Gentoo and didnt like it. Though it may look/sound harder to do a manual config, I personally think its simple to work with when it come to issues such as these.

One other thing, you might try using grub, there is more info on grub + genkernel + gensplash in the wiki then using lilo.

----------

## navegante

 *JamesDEacret wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Possible Reason for the problem:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

verbose, not verbrose.

----------

